# Seriously Considering HRC Resale Purchase - Questions?



## Islnd

I have been considering a HRC purchase for about a year now.  Wasn't willing to pull the trigger because of not fully understanding how the new system would impact HRC....Anyways, I believe I'm ready, looking at two different properties (Wild Oaks or Beach House).  I'm considering buying a diamond fixed week 2bdr/2bath.  So can you please provide feedback/suggestions/answers to the following:

1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?
2) Just curious, Is a Christmas or New Years diamond week worth more internally in HRC exchange and II external exchange than a regular diamond week? 
3) Can HRC sell the property and take it out of the HRC system?  How are we protected against that? I only see 15 now but it seems I keep reading about 16?  At one point was it 18?  What happened?
4) Does HRC include any bonus time usage?
5) Does HRC have a program to rent units on behalf of owners? What are the % fees? 
6) With a diamond week, how are the exchanges (availability) to other diamond weeks at other resorts? i.e. in the last twelve months about a 80% success rate, 50%, 20% ...on a down trend?
7) How can I exchange into other Hyatt resorts that are not part of the HRC list?
8) Where can I find the fees (if any) if I want to give or rent my week to family or friends?
9) Looking at Wild Oaks and Beach House...Are they fully sold out?  When was the last time they were renovated?
10) It seems maint fees go up 3-7% every year, correct? What about after renovations?

Thank you all, this website is awesome.


----------



## AJCts411

Not experienced enough with HRC to answer your questions, but I wanted to also look at don's web site  keywestfltimeshare.com. He has many beach house listings, a realtor, and the two I bought were all in prices.  (Happy customer, no connection). I'm sure others can recommend more Hyatt resources.   As for renting, you can do it yourself if so inclined.


----------



## Sapper

Islnd said:


> I have been considering a HRC purchase for about a year now.  Wasn't willing to pull the trigger because of not fully understanding how the new system would impact HRC....Anyways, I believe I'm ready, looking at two different properties (Wild Oaks or Beach House).  I'm considering buying a diamond fixed week 2bdr/2bath.  So can you please provide feedback/suggestions/answers to the following:
> 
> 1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?
> 2) Just curious, Is a Christmas or New Years diamond week worth more internally in HRC exchange and II external exchange than a regular diamond week?
> 3) Can HRC sell the property and take it out of the HRC system?  How are we protected against that? I only see 15 now but it seems I keep reading about 16?  At one point was it 18?  What happened?
> 4) Does HRC include any bonus time usage?
> 5) Does HRC have a program to rent units on behalf of owners? What are the % fees?
> 6) With a diamond week, how are the exchanges (availability) to other diamond weeks at other resorts? i.e. in the last twelve months about a 80% success rate, 50%, 20% ...on a down trend?
> 7) How can I exchange into other Hyatt resorts that are not part of the HRC list?
> 8) Where can I find the fees (if any) if I want to give or rent my week to family or friends?
> 9) Looking at Wild Oaks and Beach House...Are they fully sold out?  When was the last time they were renovated?
> 10) It seems maint fees go up 3-7% every year, correct? What about after renovations?
> 
> Thank you all, this website is awesome.



I’ll do the best I can here. Hopefully more folks will step in where I miss something. 

1) I have not purchased anything from these sites. They seem a bit over priced. You may want to lurk on eBay (would only buy from a good seller there, you can search the sellers name on here) or myresortnetwork.com
2) diamond is diamond, points are points in the Hyatt system. Nothing extra for a Christmas/New Years unit internally or with II, however, it would probably make more income as a rental unit. 
3) HRC has never removed a property they did active sales at to the point which owners were disenfranchised from the Hyatt system. The did spin off the Northstar property to Welk, however, owners who bought Hyatt there still have access to the Hyatt system. Also, However, Marriott now owns/manages the system, and anyone here may (and have) speculate on the future. What you may be thinking of as “former” properties are probably the ones never developed into HRC units. For example the Park City property was pulled prior to becoming an HRC property and Hyatt is now selling it as a fractional. Others like Miami never happened. The Ziva/Zilara properties were never a part of HRC. 
4) The Colorado properties come with additional use time because they were sold as more of a fractional product or quasi timeshare/fractional?   Otherwise, no. 
5) I have heard they do at specific properties, but have no direct experience doing it. Neither Wild Oak or Beach House (the two you said you are interested in) offer this. 
6) Some properties are more difficult to book regardless of season owned. For example it is easier to book at Wild Oak than Sunset. Time of use also impacts difficulty. Ie, a mud week at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek is easier than a week 7 (you really need to own week 7 here if you want to use that). 
7) If they are not part of HRC, it’s not going to happen. 
8) The “guest certificate” fee is $30
9) RE these two properties, HRC is only selling the points program now. So, in a sense, yes, sold out. There is constant maintenance occurring on these two properties, no “major” renovation all at once that I know of. 
10) % increase depends on the properties, however, it has been steady. Even after the hurricanes in 2017 caused some accelerated maintenance, the fees had no surprise increases. It will be interesting to see what Marriott will do, as from my perspective, Marriott managed properties have had higher maintenance fee increases over the years leading to significantly higher fees today vs the Hyatt managed properties.


----------



## echino

Be aware SMTN charges very high closing to the buyer, on top of thousands they charged the seller to list. If all-in price is still a good deal, then I would go with SMTN. Otherwise, they are way overpriced.


----------



## PerryKing

Sapper said:


> I’ll do the best I can here. Hopefully more folks will step in where I miss something.
> 
> 1) I have not purchased anything from these sites. They seem a bit over priced. You may want to lurk on eBay (would only buy from a good seller there, you can search the sellers name on here) or myresortnetwork.com
> 2) diamond is diamond, points are points in the Hyatt system. Nothing extra for a Christmas/New Years unit internally or with II, however, it would probably make more income as a rental unit.
> 3) HRC has never removed a property they did active sales at to the point which owners were disenfranchised from the Hyatt system. The did spin off the Northstar property to Welk, however, owners who bought Hyatt there still have access to the Hyatt system. Also, However, Marriott now owns/manages the system, and anyone here may (and have) speculate on the future. What you may be thinking of as “former” properties are probably the ones never developed into HRC units. For example the Park City property was pulled prior to becoming an HRC property and Hyatt is now selling it as a fractional. Others like Miami never happened. The Ziva/Zilara properties were never a part of HRC.
> 4) The Colorado properties come with additional use time because they were sold as more of a fractional product or quasi timeshare/fractional?   Otherwise, no.
> 5) I have heard they do at specific properties, but have no direct experience doing it. Neither Wild Oak or Beach House (the two you said you are interested in) offer this.
> 6) Some properties are more difficult to book regardless of season owned. For example it is easier to book at Wild Oak than Sunset. Time of use also impacts difficulty. Ie, a mud week at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek is easier than a week 7 (you really need to own week 7 here if you want to use that).
> 7) If they are not part of HRC, it’s not going to happen.
> 8) The “guest certificate” fee is $30
> 9) RE these two properties, HRC is only selling the points program now. So, in a sense, yes, sold out. There is constant maintenance occurring on these two properties, no “major” renovation all at once that I know of.
> 10) % increase depends on the properties, however, it has been steady. Even after the hurricanes in 2017 caused some accelerated maintenance, the fees had no surprise increases. It will be interesting to see what Marriott will do, as from my perspective, Marriott managed properties have had higher maintenance fee increases over the years leading to significantly higher fees today vs the Hyatt managed properties.





echino said:


> Be aware SMTN charges very high closing to the buyer, on top of thousands they charged the seller to list. If all-in price is still a good deal, then I would go with SMTN. Otherwise, they are way overpriced.


*Just FYI , around  2016,  a resell company paid me to buy (take of their hands in a sense a trade in) week 21 a two Bedroom unit at Hacienda del Mar, in Dorado Puerto Rico.  

Since I already owned there (I had bought one as an official resale through a  Hyatt authorized reseller in 2015) , and since I knew what a nice property it is, I went for it.  It took about 7 months to get the Hyatt approval and deal done on that second purchase. !   And Now I am anticipating that the resort will be even better after the complete rebuild - if not hit again by another hurricane.   I  Can't wait to get back there.  In the past, over  several different years,  I have spent as much as 6 weeks straight at Hacienda Del Mar over the  November and December  time frame.   I started going there originally because I had so many points that would expire soon from my Colorado, and Bonita Springs properties that I needed to use them and Hacienda del Mar, Wild Oak Ranch and Pinion Pointe were usually my only options.  i.e. They always had plenty of availability in either 1 or 2 two bed room units and I only really needed a1 bedroom (studio).  Beach House and Windward point were (still are ) also always available,  but they have only dedicated full 2 bed room units.  Which I don't need - but have traded into several times anyway , jus for me, since my points were going to expire anyway.  And yes staying in a two bedroom or a one bedrooms is much nicer that staying in some studios in the club - like the ones that do not have full kitchens. 


But my main point to add a comment re   question 9 above was that both Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch and the Hyatt Coconut Plantation's master plans and the size of the property at each resorts calls for building up to 12 buildings at each property.  Each right now have just 4 buildings (with the 4th buildings being very new),  so if demand grows they can always add another building for many years in the future.  BUT from now any new units added in the future  will only be  part of the Hyatt Portfolio program inventory. 

 So I say to Islnd ( the OP above) :  "BUY  a deeded HRC week somewhere you like and will use while you can."   !*


----------



## SteelerGal

Buy at the property that you want to visit as often.   We are closing on 2 HRC properties.  Pinion Point because it has the cheapest MFs, is EOY and can use, trade, or rent. Our other is Carmel.  We travel annually to Carmel and will utilize. 

I lucked up on our 2 via EBay and TUG.  I did contact sellers off of myresortnetwork.com and RedWeek but never executed.


----------



## jjking42

Playing around with my new HRC website Log In I don’t see lots of availability at other HRC resorts. I was considering a second week for extra points but not sure now. The places I see myself going are Sedona , Maui , Carmel, and Colorado.

I have not played with the waitlist but  I have a feeling that’s what I have to do to get the harder to get weeks.

Finding weeks within the Wyndham and Vistana  points system is easier I just log in exactly at 10 months with Wyndham and exactly at 8 months with vistana.  For this reason I am thinking of maybe getting more Vistana star options in stead of another HRC week. 

But rule #1 is always buy where you want to go. I am very happy with my HRC Sedona week and will be happy if I end up going there every year. 

So buy where you want to go the most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelhacker

Just a thought:

Do you live within driving distance to an HRC resort that you would want to use?

Personally, I've had really good luck booking, but I'm in Colorado and there are four resorts close by. I love that I can do Tuesday - Saturday, or Thursday - Friday so I can get in some skiing without the kids missing too much school. We love going to the mountains in mud season and the summer so it couldn't work out any better for us.

It would certainly be a bit of a tougher sell if I always had to catch a flight and do all of the planning and pay for all of the extra expenses that go along with that.

One week that I purchased came with a ton of points in EEE (Interval), and I've been able to get great exchanges and feel like I've gotten good value out of those exchanges.

One tip:
HRPP (home resort preference period) ends 26 weeks before check in. Basically this means that the person who owns the week loses their exclusive access to their week if they haven't confirmed their reservation. Their points then convert to CUP. What this means is there is often decent availability at the six month mark. This is also typically when waitlist requests get filled (but it can happen basically any time that the owner converts their "HRPP" points to "CUP" -- like if their waitlist hits, or they find an exchange they'd like).


----------



## Sapper

jjking42 said:


> Playing around with my new HRC website Log In I don’t see lots of availability at other HRC resorts. I was considering a second week for extra points but not sure now. The places I see myself going are Sedona , Maui , Carmel, and Colorado.
> 
> I have not played with the waitlist but  I have a feeling that’s what I have to do to get the harder to get weeks.
> 
> Finding weeks within the Wyndham and Vistana  points system is easier I just log in exactly at 10 months with Wyndham and exactly at 8 months with vistana.  For this reason I am thinking of maybe getting more Vistana star options in stead of another HRC week.
> 
> But rule #1 is always buy where you want to go. I am very happy with my HRC Sedona week and will be happy if I end up going there every year.
> 
> So buy where you want to go the most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just did a search for the properties you listed. Parameters were for the next 12 months, all unit types, all days:

Maui: 14 units
Sedona: 239 units
Carmel: 48 units
Aspen: 85 units
Breck: 65 units
Beaver Creek, Mountain Lodge: 62 units
Beaver Creek, Park Hyatt: 12 units

There is availability, it might not be what you want (partial weeks, studios, etc), but what you don’t want someone else may. Also, the inventory changes daily. The ongoing search is a good tool, but I have had limited success with it (probably because I was too strict in my parameters). 

I have no experience with the Wyndham and Vistana systems, so cannot make a comparison. 

100% agree to buy where you will be happy.


----------



## jjking42

If I want a two bedroom in Maui during whale season I better own it. Its not easy to find it online.

I just did a search for Maui  Diamond season , any night , all units and got nothing. Maybe the season search is broken?
If I put in dates 9/01/2016 to 12/31/2019 I get 14 units all Saturday check in and only for 3 days
If I use dates 1/31/20 to  3/31/20 I get nothing. Not a problem its just not easy to buy in Sedona and trade into Maui during whale season every year.

So buy where you will use it the most.
Sedona appears fairly easy to get and probably Carmel for short stays. Who knows on Maui not that many units to begin with.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

jjking42 said:


> If I want a two bedroom in Maui during whale season I better own it. Its not easy to find it online.
> 
> I just did a search for Maui  Diamond season , any night , all units and got nothing. Maybe the season search is broken?
> If I put in dates 9/01/2016 to 12/31/2019 I get 14 units all Saturday check in and only for 3 days
> If I use dates 1/31/20 to  3/31/20 I get nothing. Not a problem its just not easy to buy in Sedona and trade into Maui during whale season every year.
> 
> So buy where you will use it the most.
> Sedona appears fairly easy to get and probably Carmel for short stays. Who knows on Maui not that many units to begin with.


winter is difficult to get. There always seem to be 3 day reservations. We were able to get a 2 day in Jan to put with our week at Westin Kaanapali north. We typically can get a week in the summer at Hyatt.I would love to own there but the Maintenance fees are steep.We may try to get one at some point though if it gets too difficult to get into


----------



## jjking42

Tucsonadventurer said:


> winter is difficult to get. There always seem to be 3 day reservations. We were able to get a 2 day in Jan to put with our week at Westin Kaanapali north. We typically can get a week in the summer at Hyatt.I would love to own there but the Maintenance fees are steep.We may try to get one at some point though if it gets too difficult to get into



haha We basically own the same things except I have some Wyndham points and you have Hyatt Beach House. Westin and Hyatt are new to me. I have had Wyndham for 15 years. I already got my Westin confirmation for Maui in March but would like to add on some nights at the the Hyatt Maui. If not I will go to Westin Maui in March and Hyatt Sedona in the fall. That is not a problem.  I guess I was surprised how easy it was to get an ocean front unit at the Westin making me think maybe I need more Star Options, not to mention St John and Harbor side are always on my list. You own both, whats your experience with availability ?

Probably the best advice I can give myself is don't buy anything else right now and use the Westin and Hyatt system for a year and then decide. Who knows  maybe I will decide to ditch Wyndham and buy more of both Westin and Hyatt.


----------



## Sapper

jjking42 said:


> If I want a two bedroom in Maui during whale season I better own it. Its not easy to find it online.
> 
> I just did a search for Maui  Diamond season , any night , all units and got nothing. Maybe the season search is broken?
> If I put in dates 9/01/2016 to 12/31/2019 I get 14 units all Saturday check in and only for 3 days
> If I use dates 1/31/20 to  3/31/20 I get nothing. Not a problem its just not easy to buy in Sedona and trade into Maui during whale season every year.
> 
> So buy where you will use it the most.
> Sedona appears fairly easy to get and probably Carmel for short stays. Who knows on Maui not that many units to begin with.



Its the newest resort in HRC. I saw a two bed / week available in early February last week. The inventory changes regularly, which is why folks suggest to use the ongoing search tool. Had you been using the ongoing search tool last week, you would have picked that unit up instead of someone else.


----------



## jjking42

is on gong search different than wait list ? maybe I should have answered that welcome to HRC call after all.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

I too am curious about how to do an ongoing search.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

jjking42 said:


> haha We basically own the same things except I have some Wyndham points and you have Hyatt Beach House. Westin and Hyatt are new to me. I have had Wyndham for 15 years. I already got my Westin confirmation for Maui in March but would like to add on some nights at the the Hyatt Maui. If not I will go to Westin Maui in March and Hyatt Sedona in the fall. That is not a problem.  I guess I was surprised how easy it was to get an ocean front unit at the Westin making me think maybe I need more Star Options, not to mention St John and Harbor side are always on my list. You own both, whats your experience with availability ?
> 
> Probably the best advice I can give myself is don't buy anything else right now and use the Westin and Hyatt system for a year and then decide. Who knows  maybe I will decide to ditch Wyndham and buy more of both Westin and Hyatt.


We love Hyatt as it is such a good trader  in II. Points go far which is why we own 3 weeks. I also like that the resorts tend to be smaller amd more personalized. We have only been to Lagunamar , Princeville, and Kaanapali with Westin but used Hyatt in interval for both Princeville and Lagunamar. We have had no problem getting Nanea or Kaanapali with Westin SOs. We would like to go to Atlantis but our grandchildren are too young still. Our favorite timeshates are Siesta Key and Hyatt Kaanapali but there are many close seconds. You will be so happy with both systems!


----------



## Sapper

jjking42 said:


> is on gong search different than wait list ? maybe I should have answered that welcome to HRC call after all.



My understanding is they are the same thing. Unless there is a different feature I don’t know about (which is possible haha).


----------



## Sapper

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I too am curious about how to do an ongoing search.



After my search results did not pull anything, I scroll to the bottom of the screen and it asks if I want to “start a request”. I enter the parameters for the search, state I don’t want to protect any units, enter my credit card info, then submit.


----------



## Islnd

Sapper said:


> I’ll do the best I can here. Hopefully more folks will step in where I miss something.
> 
> 1) I have not purchased anything from these sites. They seem a bit over priced. You may want to lurk on eBay (would only buy from a good seller there, you can search the sellers name on here) or myresortnetwork.com
> 2) diamond is diamond, points are points in the Hyatt system. Nothing extra for a Christmas/New Years unit internally or with II, however, it would probably make more income as a rental unit.
> 3) HRC has never removed a property they did active sales at to the point which owners were disenfranchised from the Hyatt system. The did spin off the Northstar property to Welk, however, owners who bought Hyatt there still have access to the Hyatt system. Also, However, Marriott now owns/manages the system, and anyone here may (and have) speculate on the future. What you may be thinking of as “former” properties are probably the ones never developed into HRC units. For example the Park City property was pulled prior to becoming an HRC property and Hyatt is now selling it as a fractional. Others like Miami never happened. The Ziva/Zilara properties were never a part of HRC.
> 4) The Colorado properties come with additional use time because they were sold as more of a fractional product or quasi timeshare/fractional?   Otherwise, no.
> 5) I have heard they do at specific properties, but have no direct experience doing it. Neither Wild Oak or Beach House (the two you said you are interested in) offer this.
> 6) Some properties are more difficult to book regardless of season owned. For example it is easier to book at Wild Oak than Sunset. Time of use also impacts difficulty. Ie, a mud week at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek is easier than a week 7 (you really need to own week 7 here if you want to use that).
> 7) If they are not part of HRC, it’s not going to happen.
> 8) The “guest certificate” fee is $30
> 9) RE these two properties, HRC is only selling the points program now. So, in a sense, yes, sold out. There is constant maintenance occurring on these two properties, no “major” renovation all at once that I know of.
> 10) % increase depends on the properties, however, it has been steady. Even after the hurricanes in 2017 caused some accelerated maintenance, the fees had no surprise increases. It will be interesting to see what Marriott will do, as from my perspective, Marriott managed properties have had higher maintenance fee increases over the years leading to significantly higher fees today vs the Hyatt managed properties.



Thank you all for the responses.

The thing is I value more the exchange within HRC than going to the one that I would purchase (Home Club).  I like to go to different places and a lot of the HRC are at locations I would like to visit i.e. Sedona, Maui, Siesta, FL Keys, PR.  So availability within HRC is the key to and that is why I'm looking for Diamond or Platinum.  I'll go to my home resort if I buy at Wild Oaks, but I don't see myself going to any of these every year (well maybe Maui or Siesta if I lived nearby).


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Sapper said:


> After my search results did not pull anything, I scroll to the bottom of the screen and it asks if I want to “start a request”. I enter the parameters for the search, state I don’t want to protect any units, enter my credit card info, then submit.


So if one of the weeks is available you automatically get it same as waitlist?


----------



## jjking42

Islnd said:


> Thank you all for the responses.
> 
> The thing is I value more the exchange within HRC than going to the one that I would purchase (Home Club).  I like to go to different places and a lot of the HRC are at locations I would like to visit i.e. Sedona, Maui, Siesta, FL Keys, PR.  So availability within HRC is the key to and that is why I'm looking for Diamond or Platinum.  I'll go to my home resort if I buy at Wild Oaks, but I don't see myself going to any of these every year (well maybe Maui or Siesta if I lived nearby).



I am sure you can get into all these places if you are flexible.  That the real question are you flexible? For a long time I could only book two bedroom units during school breaks and that is tough in every system and I have tried them all. Everybody with middle school age children and up is trying to book the same weeks as you. If you are lucky enough to have a fall break or something that falls outside the norm that's great. Our school system did away with fall break I was so upset because those were some of our best vacations. My solution was to own way more weeks than I could use then rent out what I did not want. That was the only way to make sure I had the units and locations I needed. Now I am an empty nester and only have to worry about working around our work schedule so we are super flexible.

HRC can be a very low cost II trader so if you are flexible that's a big plus.

If you want a two bedroom unit during spring break in Keywest or Siesta Key you should probably buy there because trading into Sedona, San Antonio, PR is going to be easier. I would buy Beach House over Wild Oak. I got Sedona because my wife would be happy going there very year and the MF is lower.


----------



## Sapper

Tucsonadventurer said:


> So if one of the weeks is available you automatically get it same as waitlist?



That’s how I understand it. Though I have not actually received a unit doing it yet. Not sure if it’s because I am doing something wrong, or being too restrictive with my search parameters.


----------



## Islnd

Islnd said:


> I have been considering a HRC purchase for about a year now.  Wasn't willing to pull the trigger because of not fully understanding how the new system would impact HRC....Anyways, I believe I'm ready, looking at two different properties (Wild Oaks or Beach House).  I'm considering buying a diamond fixed week 2bdr/2bath.  So can you please provide feedback/suggestions/answers to the following:
> 
> 1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?
> 2) Just curious, Is a Christmas or New Years diamond week worth more internally in HRC exchange and II external exchange than a regular diamond week?
> 3) Can HRC sell the property and take it out of the HRC system?  How are we protected against that? I only see 15 now but it seems I keep reading about 16?  At one point was it 18?  What happened?
> 4) Does HRC include any bonus time usage?
> 5) Does HRC have a program to rent units on behalf of owners? What are the % fees?
> 6) With a diamond week, how are the exchanges (availability) to other diamond weeks at other resorts? i.e. in the last twelve months about a 80% success rate, 50%, 20% ...on a down trend?
> 7) How can I exchange into other Hyatt resorts that are not part of the HRC list?
> 8) Where can I find the fees (if any) if I want to give or rent my week to family or friends?
> 9) Looking at Wild Oaks and Beach House...Are they fully sold out?  When was the last time they were renovated?
> 10) It seems maint fees go up 3-7% every year, correct? What about after renovations?
> 
> Thank you all, this website is awesome.



A few more questions:
11) Are there any resorts that charge a "daily resort fee" to the HRC owners?  About when you rent the unit out? i.e. parking fee, internet fee, resort/pool towel fee, etc.?
12) It seems to me the value is in the "points" correct?  So if I buy a Gold week that has 1880 points for a couple hundred bucks, it seems like a better cost/point value. I imagine the problem is if I want to rent it or resale it. Correct?  Why some "lower valued weeks" have such high points?
13) If you have a deeded unit/week that has a lock-off, when you confirm your week, can I just confirm the 1-bedroom hand deposit the studio part into the CUP?  or do I have to deposit my whole unit into he CUP points and then look for a one bedroom that same week if I get lucky?
14) The prices I'm seeing are not as good as some of the lucky guys here on the form for a diamond week at either Wild Oak, Coconut Springs or Beach House, but I will probably make an offer that is about 25-30% of original cost plus closing cost approx. another $1.4K.  The broker has their own preferred/internal title company.  I'd like to go 3rd party (I think I can protect myself better that way).  Any recommendations? The broker tells me I would get about $400 back from title company ....something like that after the purchase. Is this normal?

Thanks!


----------



## jjking42

Getting money back from title company is not normal unless you are the seller or put up some weird escrow .

Some members posted about getting platinum weeks for $ 2000 and Diamond weeks for $ 4000, that is steal and I could not find any at that price so I paid more than that for mine. Silver weeks 1400 point can often be found for free. You will pay for Gold, Platinum, and Diamond.  Hawaii is Diamond season year round so if you want 7 nights 2 bedroom in Maui you need Diamond, or be willing to stay in smaller unit, or for less than 7 days. My platinum week is 2000 points so I can not book 7 night in Maui in two bedroom because it requires 2200 points.

When you make a reservation online they charge a 41.00 fee.

closing cost should not be 1400 that high
My closing cost were
650.00 hyatt transfer fee
450 closing cost
 99 admin fee.
total closing cost 1199.00
that was high closing because it was a Redweek listing

I have used LT transfers before and the closing was
195.00 doc prep
10.00 postage
40.00 County recording fee.

So closing should be anywhere from  245.00 to 549.00 plus the 650.00 Hyatt fee. If they are charging 1400.00 for closing than they should give you 400.00 back. but why not just charge you 1000.00 ?


----------



## alameda94501

Islnd said:


> A few more questions:
> 11) Are there any resorts that charge a "daily resort fee" to the HRC owners?  About when you rent the unit out? i.e. parking fee, internet fee, resort/pool towel fee, etc.?
> 12) It seems to me the value is in the "points" correct?  So if I buy a Gold week that has 1880 points for a couple hundred bucks, it seems like a better cost/point value. I imagine the problem is if I want to rent it or resale it. Correct?  Why some "lower valued weeks" have such high points?
> 13) If you have a deeded unit/week that has a lock-off, when you confirm your week, can I just confirm the 1-bedroom hand deposit the studio part into the CUP?  or do I have to deposit my whole unit into he CUP points and then look for a one bedroom that same week if I get lucky?
> 14) The prices I'm seeing are not as good as some of the lucky guys here on the form for a diamond week at either Wild Oak, Coconut Springs or Beach House, but I will probably make an offer that is about 25-30% of original cost plus closing cost approx. another $1.4K.  The broker has their own preferred/internal title company.  I'd like to go 3rd party (I think I can protect myself better that way).  Any recommendations? The broker tells me I would get about $400 back from title company ....something like that after the purchase. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks!



Some resorts do charge a split week fee like High Sierra, but Highlands Inn does not. I don't have units with lockoff.

My two cents are:

1. Use myresortnetwork.com to establish pricing

2. Keep an eye on annual fees, then points, then price. I bought based on maximizing points/annual fees in my price range.

3. Personally I had two great experiences with broker Bill Gabrielli on the buy side.

Good luck!


----------



## AJCts411

Islnd said:


> A few more questions:
> 11) Are there any resorts that charge a "daily resort fee" to the HRC owners?  About when you rent the unit out? i.e. parking fee, internet fee, resort/pool towel fee, etc.?
> 12) It seems to me the value is in the "points" correct?  So if I buy a Gold week that has 1880 points for a couple hundred bucks, it seems like a better cost/point value. I imagine the problem is if I want to rent it or resale it. Correct?  Why some "lower valued weeks" have such high points?
> 13) If you have a deeded unit/week that has a lock-off, when you confirm your week, can I just confirm the 1-bedroom hand deposit the studio part into the CUP?  or do I have to deposit my whole unit into he CUP points and then look for a one bedroom that same week if I get lucky?
> 14) The prices I'm seeing are not as good as some of the lucky guys here on the form for a diamond week at either Wild Oak, Coconut Springs or Beach House, but I will probably make an offer that is about 25-30% of original cost plus closing cost approx. another $1.4K.  The broker has their own preferred/internal title company.  I'd like to go 3rd party (I think I can protect myself better that way).  Any recommendations? The broker tells me I would get about $400 back from title company ....something like that after the purchase. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks!




11) FYI, Sunset has no parking on site, it's is across the road.  They do offer a good rate for being in Key West.  
13) You will need to call GOHYATT before you reserve your week.   Be sure to insist on the split, some do not understand the process. Call GOHYATT, split the reservation into two separate reservations, both will be in owners name. Sometimes Hyatt charges you (like 40.00?) sometimes not.   Then you can buy a guest certificate for the locked out side(s) for another name.  For depositing points, no experience, maybe other can chime in.


----------



## echino

You can reserve one side of lock off online during HRPP. The other side automatically gets converted into CUP points. If you want to reserve both sides during HRPP, you cannot do it online, and I read reports that you cannot really do it by phone either.


----------



## gratiem

11) My primary experience with HRC is with Hyatt Ka'anapali.  No parking fees, no towel fees and I believe no resort fees.  This is one of the refreshing experience of the HKB that I very much appreciated.
14) If buying into into HKB, I easily recommend Tiffany at Old Republic Title and Escrow in Maui. 

*Tiffany D.D. Data*
Escrow Officer | Timeshare Services
T: T08.522.0356 | F: 808.522.0355
tdeguzman@oldrepublictitle.com
Old Republic Title and Escrow of Hawaii | Old Republic Insurance Group 
900 Fort Street Mall, Suite 890 | Honolulu, HI 96813

I purchased three Hyatt timeshares around the same time frame (trouble with spending too much time on Tug), and Old Republic was first to get me closing documents and was the last to get started.


----------



## Islnd

echino said:


> You can reserve one side of lock off online during HRPP. The other side automatically gets converted into CUP points. If you want to reserve both sides during HRPP, you cannot do it online, and I read reports that you cannot really do it by phone either.



Ok a bit confusing.  If my unit is a 2bdrm Lock off and I want to reserve both sides that would be the normal process correct?

Also, if my deeded week is for example a 2bdrm/2bath Unit#1234L.....Do I always get Unit #1234L during my deeded week or I could any 2bdrm/2bath?

How often are the units renovated?

I about to put in an offer, does it matter which unit is as longs I'm getting the location, season and points that I want?


----------



## Sapper

Islnd said:


> Ok a bit confusing.  If my unit is a 2bdrm Lock off and I want to reserve both sides that would be the normal process correct?
> 
> Also, if my deeded week is for example a 2bdrm/2bath Unit#1234L.....Do I always get Unit #1234L during my deeded week or I could any 2bdrm/2bath?
> 
> How often are the units renovated?
> 
> I about to put in an offer, does it matter which unit is as longs I'm getting the location, season and points that I want?



I do not own a lock off, hopefully someone else will chime in about booking the whole thing vs specific sides. 

If you own unit 1234L for week 20, you will always have use of this specific unit for that specific week (barring any extenuating circumstances like repairs due to a hurricane destroying the property). 

Most all of the Hyatt properties undergo a continual maintenance as things are needed. For example, this year the property may replace the carpets, next year the dining furniture, the next xxxx. Occasionally there is larger maintenance done, for example the bathrooms were completely redone at High Sierra, kitchens at Beach House, etc. This seems to keep things from becoming dilapidated and steady maintenance fees (which all increase a few % every year).  

Some locations the specific unit is less important, for example Wild Oaks you may want something slightly closer to the pools... but there really is no view. At Pinion Pointe unit views vary significantly (it’s been discussed here), and if that is important to you, then it’s something to look for. If you just want the points, and do not intend to stay at your specific unit/week, then view does not matter.


----------



## echino

During HRPP, you can reserve either:

1. One side of the lockoff
2. The other side of the lockoff
3. Whole 2br lockoff unit under one reservation

But, it does not appear to be possible to reserve both 1 and 2 under separate reservations. At least it's not possible online. Once you reserve one side, the other side is automatically converted to CUP and you can no longer reserve the other side under HRPP. You then can use CUP points to reserve an equivalent of the other side, but there appears to be no guarantee that it will be your unit, because it is then CUP reservation, not HRPP.

There were reports that it may be possible to reserve both sides of lockoff as two separate reservations under HRPP by phone, but there is no clarity here and it's not possible online.


----------



## bdh

echino said:


> There are reports that it may be possible to reserve both sides of lockoff as two separate reservations under HRPP by phone, but there is no clarity here and it's not possible online.



Reserving both the A and the B side of a lock off as two separate reservations can be done by calling in.


----------



## TXTortoise

Islnd said:


> ...
> 
> 1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?



FWIW, I’ve purchased two $30k+ weeks from SMTP. I don’t know how they are from the sellers side, but in both my cases the agent was able to get the buyer to accept my offers. They also offered a significant closing credit that pretty much reduced or negated my closing costs. From a buyers standpoint I wouldn’t hesitate to use them. PM me if you want the names of a couple of responsive agents.


----------



## Islnd

Sapper said:


> I’ll do the best I can here. Hopefully more folks will step in where I miss something.
> 
> 1) I have not purchased anything from these sites. They seem a bit over priced. You may want to lurk on eBay (would only buy from a good seller there, you can search the sellers name on here) or myresortnetwork.com
> 2) diamond is diamond, points are points in the Hyatt system. Nothing extra for a Christmas/New Years unit internally or with II, however, it would probably make more income as a rental unit.
> 3) HRC has never removed a property they did active sales at to the point which owners were disenfranchised from the Hyatt system. The did spin off the Northstar property to Welk, however, owners who bought Hyatt there still have access to the Hyatt system. Also, However, Marriott now owns/manages the system, and anyone here may (and have) speculate on the future. What you may be thinking of as “former” properties are probably the ones never developed into HRC units. For example the Park City property was pulled prior to becoming an HRC property and Hyatt is now selling it as a fractional. Others like Miami never happened. The Ziva/Zilara properties were never a part of HRC.
> 4) The Colorado properties come with additional use time because they were sold as more of a fractional product or quasi timeshare/fractional?   Otherwise, no.
> 5) I have heard they do at specific properties, but have no direct experience doing it. Neither Wild Oak or Beach House (the two you said you are interested in) offer this.
> 6) Some properties are more difficult to book regardless of season owned. For example it is easier to book at Wild Oak than Sunset. Time of use also impacts difficulty. Ie, a mud week at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek is easier than a week 7 (you really need to own week 7 here if you want to use that).
> 7) If they are not part of HRC, it’s not going to happen.
> 8) The “guest certificate” fee is $30
> 9) RE these two properties, HRC is only selling the points program now. So, in a sense, yes, sold out. There is constant maintenance occurring on these two properties, no “major” renovation all at once that I know of.
> 10) % increase depends on the properties, however, it has been steady. Even after the hurricanes in 2017 caused some accelerated maintenance, the fees had no surprise increases. It will be interesting to see what Marriott will do, as from my perspective, Marriott managed properties have had higher maintenance fee increases over the years leading to significantly higher fees today vs the Hyatt managed properties.



Ok this said 20 Hyatt Resorts?

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html

What happened. Can they legally separate/sell from HRC system or the Hyatt brand. What happens then? Does anyone know from contract how this would go legally?


----------



## Perrygirl

Islnd said:


> I have been considering a HRC purchase for about a year now.  Wasn't willing to pull the trigger because of not fully understanding how the new system would impact HRC....Anyways, I believe I'm ready, looking at two different properties (Wild Oaks or Beach House).  I'm considering buying a diamond fixed week 2bdr/2bath.  So can you please provide feedback/suggestions/answers to the following:
> 
> 1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?
> 2) Just curious, Is a Christmas or New Years diamond week worth more internally in HRC exchange and II external exchange than a regular diamond week?
> 3) Can HRC sell the property and take it out of the HRC system?  How are we protected against that? I only see 15 now but it seems I keep reading about 16?  At one point was it 18?  What happened?
> 4) Does HRC include any bonus time usage?
> 5) Does HRC have a program to rent units on behalf of owners? What are the % fees?
> 6) With a diamond week, how are the exchanges (availability) to other diamond weeks at other resorts? i.e. in the last twelve months about a 80% success rate, 50%, 20% ...on a down trend?
> 7) How can I exchange into other Hyatt resorts that are not part of the HRC list?
> 8) Where can I find the fees (if any) if I want to give or rent my week to family or friends?
> 9) Looking at Wild Oaks and Beach House...Are they fully sold out?  When was the last time they were renovated?
> 10) It seems maint fees go up 3-7% every year, correct? What about after renovations?
> 
> Thank you all, this website is awesome.


I love the wait list system. I usually get what we want even those hard to get resorts. We wait list early. We’ve gotten Christmas in Breckenridge, Spring Break at Beach House and Sunset Harbor. Wait listing early and patience is the ticket.


----------



## ResaleExpert

Great questions; I'm a prior Hyatt RESIDENCE CLUB sales executive with over 700 Hyatt Weeks sold. 
Generally speaking most were answered but SMTN charges very high upfront fees for a seller and typically inflates the real world resale prices to get them to pay up front; licensed brokers charge zero up front and there are about 40 of us that work with other brokers to find the best match for any resort.  Costs to close are $650 for Hyatt's transfer fee and about $750 for escrow if you opt for title insurance; some have a small admin fee but SMTN appears to be much higher for seller (ad $ up front) and buyers.
2) Correct in Residence Club all points are equal; I used points from two of my silver weeks to get a July week in Maui this year;
1,400 from one and 800 from another.  Made request on line Jan. 1 and a week later I was confirmed for Jan.6.  Many options open up 6 months ahead and the ones with requests get first chance as I did.
3) Points are Points and as correctly stated many should purchase what they might use some / most years.  However, many buy the best value for points (2,200 has become the go to in the past few years) so Windward Pointe should also be a consideration.
Pinon Pointe has lowest dues but higher prices.  Diamond weeks are starting at about $6,500 plus costs.  All sellers are different but  I suggest you use TUG and MyResortNetwork to review options for buying.
4) you are automatically an Interval Gold member included in your Hyatt dues and they do have bonus time quarterly.
5) Hyatt does have a program to rent for owners but lots of pitfalls; they do not guarantee a rate OR THE AMOUNT OF DAYS they will rent; so you could wind up with Hyatt renting out a couple days and be 'stuck' with the balance. They typically take 45% and you must sign the agreement more than 60 days from date of occupancy.  I've had very few owners find this program to be good for them.
6) Points are points and Hyatt allows you to put requests in up to 18 months ahead of the day you request; you can put in multiple requests and the first one confirmed by Hyatt will send you an email you are in and they charge your card and use your points when confirmed so stay on top if your requested dates change.
It's all points so you just have to have enough points in your system, not Diamond for Diamond.
7)Interval International is a great option for ~3,000 resorts with a great trading program with Hyatt points
8)Broker with Hyatt experience can provide the fees if you cannot find online 
9)Beach House has been sold out from Residence Club for over 15 years - Hyatt rarely buys back so your inventory is all the owners of the 60 units that trade out; you trade in;  IF this is the resort you will want to occupy all or part of the week then this is best; if Wild Oak is where you would go then that is best;  Dues are close on those plus Windward, High Sierra and Coconut Plantation.
10) typically 3% is closer; HOA at Beach House is all owners where HOA board in Wild Oak may have some Hyatt people on since they own a % of dues.

Hyatt RESIDENCE CLUB offers many advantages (fixed week and unit), points you can use in Hyatt and Interval same year and very high quality.  
Let us know of your questions but I do suggest going past SMTN to explore the many options and prices they do not have,
Bill




Islnd said:


> I have been considering a HRC purchase for about a year now.  Wasn't willing to pull the trigger because of not fully understanding how the new system would impact HRC....Anyways, I believe I'm ready, looking at two different properties (Wild Oaks or Beach House).  I'm considering buying a diamond fixed week 2bdr/2bath.  So can you please provide feedback/suggestions/answers to the following:
> 
> 1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?
> 2) Just curious, Is a Christmas or New Years diamond week worth more internally in HRC exchange and II external exchange than a regular diamond week?
> 3) Can HRC sell the property and take it out of the HRC system?  How are we protected against that? I only see 15 now but it seems I keep reading about 16?  At one point was it 18?  What happened?
> 4) Does HRC include any bonus time usage?
> 5) Does HRC have a program to rent units on behalf of owners? What are the % fees?
> 6) With a diamond week, how are the exchanges (availability) to other diamond weeks at other resorts? i.e. in the last twelve months about a 80% success rate, 50%, 20% ...on a down trend?
> 7) How can I exchange into other Hyatt resorts that are not part of the HRC list?
> 8) Where can I find the fees (if any) if I want to give or rent my week to family or friends?
> 9) Looking at Wild Oaks and Beach House...Are they fully sold out?  When was the last time they were renovated?
> 10) It seems maint fees go up 3-7% every year, correct? What about after renovations?
> 
> Thank you all, this website is awesome.


----------



## PerryKing

Islnd said:


> A few more questions:
> 11) Are there any resorts that charge a "daily resort fee" to the HRC owners?  About when you rent the unit out? i.e. parking fee, internet fee, resort/pool towel fee, etc.?
> 12) It seems to me the value is in the "points" correct?  So if I buy a Gold week that has 1880 points for a couple hundred bucks, it seems like a better cost/point value. I imagine the problem is if I want to rent it or resale it. Correct?  Why some "lower valued weeks" have such high points?
> 13) If you have a deeded unit/week that has a lock-off, when you confirm your week, can I just confirm the 1-bedroom hand deposit the studio part into the CUP?  or do I have to deposit my whole unit into he CUP points and then look for a one bedroom that same week if I get lucky?
> 14) The prices I'm seeing are not as good as some of the lucky guys here on the form for a diamond week at either Wild Oak, Coconut Springs or Beach House, but I will probably make an offer that is about 25-30% of original cost plus closing cost approx. another $1.4K.  The broker has their own preferred/internal title company.  I'd like to go 3rd party (I think I can protect myself better that way).  Any recommendations? The broker tells me I would get about $400 back from title company ....something like that after the purchase. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks!


*11*.  NO.  Not that I'm aware of. (Not to owners or owners guest (renters) through a guest certificate.)   I think renters through other (Non Club) sources get hit for various fees at some resorts.

*12.*  Once you buy and have the property at time  that you really want to have guaranteed use at, then anything extra  (more points to use to go to other club resorts) ,  sort of comes down to just acquiring more  points from anywhere while considering cost per point and maintenance  fee per point.

*   My saying:  " Points are points with in the Hyatt system -  They all have the same trading value (per point)  regardless of what you might have  paid for them!"*

Yes, If you bought it for practically nothing, you probably would have to sell it for nothing or give it away.  And even giving any Time Share away can be hard to do.  So only get what you know you like and can and want to use,  because your going to have it and its obligations (maintenance fee)  for a LONG TIME !

*13.* You can reserve either part of the lock off type unit during the HRP period, but then the other unit's points that  you don't reserve automatically goes into CUP usage points.

 However at times I have been able to get Hyatt to reserve my 3  bedroom unit  as a 2 bedroom and the attached studio as separate reservation. Even with out paying any extra fee. (The original HRP period reservations that you make does not require any reservation fee.)   They probably have to do some sort of override to do this because as soon as the unit goes into CUP it might be picked up automatically by the wait list system and confirmed to someone else before they could reserve it for you.  If your not trying to keep the other part of the property then it  probably doesn't matter to you anyway.  I was wanted  to split my 3 Bedroom into to separate reservations primarily to try to make it easier  for me to rent either one or both of the units speratly or together. After a few years of doing that I stopped worrying about it and did not try to do it any longer, especially when I would call and ask them to do it and they would say "You can't do that".  But then I pushed and said yes,  you  can do it, and they usually did.  But it was a hassle.  so I stopped doing it since I wasn't usually able to rent my peak / ski week anyway.  But as I said reserving just either part of a unit with a lock off for you guaranteed HRP time and then  letting the other part go into club use points should be NO PROBLEM.  You can actual do it on line, but first time I would call the member services to help you with it.

*14.* Maybe call the properties  directly, especially check with the  Puerto Rico -  Hacienda Del Mar - club  who has an official Hyatt reseller broker there  (Carmen) who is making a market for the Puerto Rico club.   They have  both club owned defaults and owners that want to sell out, and many  are available at very good prices and negotiable for the  "for sell by owners"  listings. -  So call directly and  see if the properties your interested in  have any units that they have for sale,  because of repossession or default.  

However for other properties like the  Key West clubs and Wild Oak Ranch  they may not have any because Hyatt is probably buying those from the Home Owners Association and putting them into the portfolio points program at properties where they are running the  Portfolio Points Program.

 I also know that the offical Hyatt reseller at Breckenridge ( Mitzi) also has a large inventory and mixture of units for sale of both owner resells and Home Owner Association owned repossessions and defaults.   The Hyatt Mountain Lodge also has a large listing of units for resale.  ( But they don't come cheap there !)


----------



## PerryKing

Islnd said:


> I have been considering a HRC purchase for about a year now.  Wasn't willing to pull the trigger because of not fully understanding how the new system would impact HRC....Anyways, I believe I'm ready, looking at two different properties (Wild Oaks or Beach House).  I'm considering buying a diamond fixed week 2bdr/2bath.  So can you please provide feedback/suggestions/answers to the following:
> 
> 1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?
> 2) Just curious, Is a Christmas or New Years diamond week worth more internally in HRC exchange and II external exchange than a regular diamond week?
> 3) Can HRC sell the property and take it out of the HRC system?  How are we protected against that? I only see 15 now but it seems I keep reading about 16?  At one point was it 18?  What happened?
> 4) Does HRC include any bonus time usage?
> 5) Does HRC have a program to rent units on behalf of owners? What are the % fees?
> 6) With a diamond week, how are the exchanges (availability) to other diamond weeks at other resorts? i.e. in the last twelve months about a 80% success rate, 50%, 20% ...on a down trend?
> 7) How can I exchange into other Hyatt resorts that are not part of the HRC list?
> 8) Where can I find the fees (if any) if I want to give or rent my week to family or friends?
> 9) Looking at Wild Oaks and Beach House...Are they fully sold out?  When was the last time they were renovated?
> 10) It seems maint fees go up 3-7% every year, correct? What about after renovations?
> 
> Thank you all, this website is awesome.


Who is  "SMTN".  i.e.  what is the full name ?


----------



## TXTortoise

Sell My Timeshare Now. SMTN.com

Definitely usable as a buyer, along with other well know brokers. Would not use to sell my units due to their business model, as seller is paying a lot of upfront costs, as noted above. 

That said, I’ve been surprised to find weeks there that weren’t listed elsewhere, e.g., fixed Week 7 at Marriott Mountainside and Marriott Maui Lahaina.  Definitely worth keeping an eye out. 

Your best bet is to determine what you want, keep an eye on Redweek, but find a broker that will locate what you want, at your price point.


----------



## SeeMe

PerryKing said:


> Who is  "SMTN".  i.e.  what is the full name ?


SMTN.  is Sell My Timeshare Now.  I have actually made 2 purchases through SMTN and was very pleased with each.  I was looking for EOY weeks at Kierland Villas and eventually found what I wanted (prime/platinum season in the large units great for spring training and even trades for Maui.  The EOY Platinum season rarely come up on any site and each ime I was looking I seemed to find one on SMTN).  As long as you do your homework and know what the past sales have been like and know what you want to pay and justify your offer you can get a good deal.  Fees the first time might be a little high but price your offer accordingly.  The second purchase gets discounted fees.
As in any purchase the key is doing your homework.  I worked with the same agent both times and would be happy to recomend him.
I now on 1 week EY, 1 EOYE and 1 EOYO @ the Kieland Villas plus a few other TS.


----------



## PerryKing

TXTortoise said:


> Sell My Timeshare Now. SMTN.com
> 
> Definitely usable as a buyer, along with other well know brokers. Would not use to sell my units due to their business model, as seller is paying a lot of upfront costs, as noted above.
> 
> That said, I’ve been surprised to find weeks there that weren’t listed elsewhere, e.g., fixed Week 7 at Marriott Mountainside and Marriott Maui Lahaina.  Definitely worth keeping an eye out.
> 
> Your best bet is to determine what you want, keep an eye on Redweek, but find a broker that will locate what you want, at your price point.


Thank You. Two both of you who responded to my question.  

 Just did not know about this one.  Not that I'm in the market to buy anymore.  In fact I'm trying to sell my HMSS 3 bedroom Prime ski week.  But not with any company that wants any fee upfront.


----------



## Islnd

Islnd said:


> Ok this said 20 Hyatt Resorts?
> 
> https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html
> 
> What happened. Can they legally separate/sell from HRC system or the Hyatt brand. What happens then? Does anyone know from contract how this would go legally?



Thoughts about this?


----------



## Sapper

Islnd said:


> Thoughts about this?



It’s incorrect.


----------



## ResaleExpert

PerryKing said:


> *11*.  NO.  Not that I'm aware of. (Not to owners or owners guest (renters) through a guest certificate.)   I think renters through other (Non Club) sources get hit for various fees at some resorts.
> 
> *12.*  Once you buy and have the property at time  that you really want to have guaranteed use at, then anything extra  (more points to use to go to other club resorts) ,  sort of comes down to just acquiring more  points from anywhere while considering cost per point and maintenance  fee per point.
> 
> *   My saying:  " Points are points with in the Hyatt system -  They all have the same trading value (per point)  regardless of what you might have  paid for them!"*
> 
> Yes, If you bought it for practically nothing, you probably would have to sell it for nothing or give it away.  And even giving any Time Share away can be hard to do.  So only get what you know you like and can and want to use,  because your going to have it and its obligations (maintenance fee)  for a LONG TIME !
> 
> *13.* You can reserve either part of the lock off type unit during the HRP period, but then the other unit's points that  you don't reserve automatically goes into CUP usage points.
> 
> However at times I have been able to get Hyatt to reserve my 3  bedroom unit  as a 2 bedroom and the attached studio as separate reservation. Even with out paying any extra fee. (The original HRP period reservations that you make does not require any reservation fee.)   They probably have to do some sort of override to do this because as soon as the unit goes into CUP it might be picked up automatically by the wait list system and confirmed to someone else before they could reserve it for you.  If your not trying to keep the other part of the property then it  probably doesn't matter to you anyway.  I was wanted  to split my 3 Bedroom into to separate reservations primarily to try to make it easier  for me to rent either one or both of the units speratly or together. After a few years of doing that I stopped worrying about it and did not try to do it any longer, especially when I would call and ask them to do it and they would say "You can't do that".  But then I pushed and said yes,  you  can do it, and they usually did.  But it was a hassle.  so I stopped doing it since I wasn't usually able to rent my peak / ski week anyway.  But as I said reserving just either part of a unit with a lock off for you guaranteed HRP time and then  letting the other part go into club use points should be NO PROBLEM.  You can actual do it on line, but first time I would call the member services to help you with it.
> 
> *14.* Maybe call the properties  directly, especially check with the  Puerto Rico -  Hacienda Del Mar - club  who has an official Hyatt reseller broker there  (Carmen) who is making a market for the Puerto Rico club.   They have  both club owned defaults and owners that want to sell out, and many  are available at very good prices and negotiable for the  "for sell by owners"  listings. -  So call directly and  see if the properties your interested in  have any units that they have for sale,  because of repossession or default.
> 
> However for other properties like the  Key West clubs and Wild Oak Ranch  they may not have any because Hyatt is probably buying those from the Home Owners Association and putting them into the portfolio points program at properties where they are running the  Portfolio Points Program.
> 
> *******MOST IF NOT ALL FORECLOSURES ARE NOT BOUGHT BACK BY HYATT; THE FORECLOSURES ARE ALMOST ALL HOA FORECLOSURES AND HYATT TO MY KNOWLEDGE HAS NOT AND IS NOT BUYING BACK; FOR SURE AT SUNSET NOT- I HAVE ACCESS TO ABOUT 25 HOA FORECLOSURES*******BILL
> 
> 
> I also know that the offical Hyatt reseller at Breckenridge ( Mitzi) also has a large inventory and mixture of units for sale of both owner resells and Home Owner Association owned repossessions and defaults.   The Hyatt Mountain Lodge also has a large listing of units for resale.  ( But they don't come cheap there !)


----------



## skimeup

Just for what its worth, here was my experience with Beach House Key West.  I have 1880 points through my week 48 in Carmel, some of which I had deposited and some I had kept for a four day week in Carmel.  Then my bro and sil said they wanted to go to Key West with me in late January, which is platinum (2200 points) season.  I reserved 8 days in Key West through Hyatt hotel membership program Then I was able to reserve three days with the points obtained by cancelling the res in Carmel, using the 60 day window so I revised the reservation.  Then I received new points in early December when I paid my 2018-19 maintenance fee.  Note:  I had two weeks to cancel the hotel res prior to arrival or I would pay the first couple of nights.  I got two more nights before the cancellation window and revised the reservation again.  Then another two days showed up during the cancellation window.  I called the Beach House and they said they would waive the cancellation fee and I could go ahead and use my points.  So I ended up using points for seven of the eight days (I didn't have enough for the 8th day even if it had shown up.)  I write this because it shows how reservations/cancellations occur and one can grab them at the last minute. 

I am hoping to use an Aspen studio this coming summer using points and I imagine that I will be doing the same thing.  What I wonder is if I can put in that request now, even though my mf is not due until December?  Can I pay the mf now and request the Aspen time now?  I'll call the residence club and ask but just think someone might know about this and post it here.


----------



## Sapper

skimeup said:


> Just for what its worth, here was my experience with Beach House Key West.  I have 1880 points through my week 48 in Carmel, some of which I had deposited and some I had kept for a four day week in Carmel.  Then my bro and sil said they wanted to go to Key West with me in late January, which is platinum (2200 points) season.  I reserved 8 days in Key West through Hyatt hotel membership program Then I was able to reserve three days with the points obtained by cancelling the res in Carmel, using the 60 day window so I revised the reservation.  Then I received new points in early December when I paid my 2018-19 maintenance fee.  Note:  I had two weeks to cancel the hotel res prior to arrival or I would pay the first couple of nights.  I got two more nights before the cancellation window and revised the reservation again.  Then another two days showed up during the cancellation window.  I called the Beach House and they said they would waive the cancellation fee and I could go ahead and use my points.  So I ended up using points for seven of the eight days (I didn't have enough for the 8th day even if it had shown up.)  I write this because it shows how reservations/cancellations occur and one can grab them at the last minute.
> 
> I am hoping to use an Aspen studio this coming summer using points and I imagine that I will be doing the same thing.  What I wonder is if I can put in that request now, even though my mf is not due until December?  Can I pay the mf now and request the Aspen time now?  I'll call the residence club and ask but just think someone might know about this and post it here.



Yes, call and pay your 2020 maintenance fees now. At one time you could reserve next years points online with out paying. Marriott has changed that.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

Sapper, I'm curious what the same search would show for results at coconut plantation and wild oak ranch.



Sapper said:


> I just did a search for the properties you listed. Parameters were for the next 12 months, all unit types, all days:
> 
> Maui: 14 units
> Sedona: 239 units
> Carmel: 48 units
> Aspen: 85 units
> Breck: 65 units
> Beaver Creek, Mountain Lodge: 62 units
> Beaver Creek, Park Hyatt: 12 units
> 
> There is availability, it might not be what you want (partial weeks, studios, etc), but what you don’t want someone else may. Also, the inventory changes daily. The ongoing search is a good tool, but I have had limited success with it (probably because I was too strict in my parameters).
> 
> I have no experience with the Wyndham and Vistana systems, so cannot make a comparison.
> 
> 100% agree to buy where you will be happy.


----------



## Sapper

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Sapper, I'm curious what the same search would show for results at coconut plantation and wild oak ranch.



Next 12 months, all unit types, all days:

Coconut Plantation: 174 units
Wild Oak: 291 units


----------



## Islnd

So another few questions?
Internally within Hyatt all it matters is points.  But does the Interval International TDI of my week matters when I due an external exchange?  I have a diamond week I'm about to make an offer on, but the II TDI is only slightly above average (120) for that week.  Is this going to diminish the trading value of the week I deposit, therefore my options?

Internally within Hyatt, is there a way to confirm an internal trade ( a different resort/week I'm looking for than my own ) before I put my points into CUP?  My concern is if I can't find what I'm looking for I'd rather keep my week, but is it a chicken or the egg type of thing?

Internally within Hyatt, can I put in a request for multiple locations/weeks before I move into CUP?  About after ?

If I can't find what I'm looking for, once I'm in the CUP period, all I have after is LCUP or EE correct?


----------



## jjking42

Everything is points. When you go to trade with interval it asks you how many points you want to search with. Its a generic Hyatt search regardless of what week is on your deed. Hyatt pulls top tier in II but you cant trade back into a Hyatt with II.


----------



## Islnd

jjking42 said:


> Everything is points. When you go to trade with interval it asks you how many points you want to search with. Its a generic Hyatt search regardless of what week is on your deed. Hyatt pulls top tier in II but you cant trade back into a Hyatt with II.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13462



I thought II had a secretive formula to determine the value of the week you trade in and then depending on the value they determined what *inventory* they show you (all done by software) and then that’s when points come in. Only after their formulas had determined the value of your week to comparable inventory. 

What you are saying is that my Maui Christmas week has the same value in II as any other Hyatt Diamond week. Does not seem right?


----------



## echino

AFAIK Hyatt points coming from a Diamond 3br Maui Christmas week and from a studio mountain mud season week, have no distinction in II whatsoever and can see the same exchange inventory.


----------



## Islnd

Ok all about points inside and outside.

Internally within Hyatt, can I put in a request for multiple locations/weeks before I move into CUP period? Or they won’t confirm unless I decline my home resort first.


----------



## Kal

The number of requests is not limited.  Irrespective of the number of requests you make, when one of them becomes available various criteria must be met:
- You are first on the request list (or there is no request list)
- You have sufficient points to fill the request
- The credit card you provided when making the request is valid

If you have not confirmed usage of your HRPP owned unit-week, those points will be used.  Accordingly, your HRPP status will end and your owned unit-week will become available to HRC members.  You don't have to take any action on HRPP confirmation.  Any balance of points will remain in CUP.


----------



## bdh

Islnd said:


> Ok all about points inside and outside.
> 
> Internally within Hyatt, can I put in a request for multiple locations/weeks before I move into CUP period? Or they won’t confirm unless I decline my home resort first.



You can put in multiple locations/weeks requests during HRPP or CUP - you do not have to decline your home resort to make the multiple requests. If one of your requested locations/weeks becomes available during your HRPP period, the Hyatt system will automatically convert your HRPP week to CUP and use those points to confirm your requested reservation.  If you do not reserve your home resort 6 months prior to it's check in date, the week will automatically move from HRPP to CUP.


----------



## socaltimeshare

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Sapper, I'm curious what the same search would show for results at coconut plantation and wild oak ranch.



In a past thread I've read that owning at a particular club does not help with trading for another property at that club.  For example, I own a 1 bedroom at Carmel, but I've heard that wouldn't enable me to have preference in getting a 2 bedroom at Carmel (preference over non-Carmel Hyatt owners).

I know this post was about a week ago, but I own a Carmel and I see many more than 48 units available.  Thus, I'm wondering if that particular convention wisdom is incorrect.  Specifically, if you own at a particular club and club owners at that club convert their points to II early (or exchange their week), wouldn't that property be visible to other club members at that resort but not club members at the other resorts until the HRPP expires? 

Our of curiosity, can someone who doesn't own at Carmel tell me how many units they see today when they search for all nights, any unit type with the parameters 8-24-19 to 8-23-20.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

socaltimeshare said:


> In a past thread I've read that owning at a particular club does not help with trading for another property at that club.  For example, I own a 1 bedroom at Carmel, but I've heard that wouldn't enable me to have preference in getting a 2 bedroom at Carmel (preference over non-Carmel Hyatt owners).
> 
> I know this post was about a week ago, but I own a Carmel and I see many more than 48 units available.  Thus, I'm wondering if that particular convention wisdom is incorrect.  Specifically, if you own at a particular club and club owners at that club convert their points to II early (or exchange their week), wouldn't that property be visible to other club members at that resort but not club members at the other resorts until the HRPP expires?
> 
> Our of curiosity, can someone who doesn't own at Carmel tell me how many units they see today when they search for all nights, any unit type with the parameters 8-24-19 to 8-23-20.


76 but some are for 1 night


----------



## socaltimeshare

Tucsonadventurer said:


> 76 but some are for 1 night


It is the same availability then


----------



## Sapper

socaltimeshare said:


> In a past thread I've read that owning at a particular club does not help with trading for another property at that club.  For example, I own a 1 bedroom at Carmel, but I've heard that wouldn't enable me to have preference in getting a 2 bedroom at Carmel (preference over non-Carmel Hyatt owners).
> 
> I know this post was about a week ago, but I own a Carmel and I see many more than 48 units available.  Thus, I'm wondering if that particular convention wisdom is incorrect.  Specifically, if you own at a particular club and club owners at that club convert their points to II early (or exchange their week), wouldn't that property be visible to other club members at that resort but not club members at the other resorts until the HRPP expires?
> 
> Our of curiosity, can someone who doesn't own at Carmel tell me how many units they see today when they search for all nights, any unit type with the parameters 8-24-19 to 8-23-20.



The only type of owner preference I have ever heard of is at Aspen, and it’s not availability, but preferential room assignment. Ie, an Aspen owner using points for booking (not their owner unit week) will get a better room assignment than a non-Aspen owner. I own at Carmel as well, and have asked if the same thing applies there... ie, will I get an ocean view vs a garden view, and the answer was first booked gets first choice.


----------



## mjm1

Do you pay the Hyatt club dues every year if you only own on EOY unit? I suspect so but wanted to confirm that. We are considering an EOY Pinon Point Gold season worth 1,880 points. Any other insights would be appreciated.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## alameda94501

mjm1 said:


> Do you pay the Hyatt club dues every year if you only own on EOY unit? I suspect so but wanted to confirm that. We are considering an EOY Pinon Point Gold season worth 1,880 points. Any other insights would be appreciated.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Club dues, yes - maintenance fees, no.  I think club dues are around $157 right now.  Personally I would prefer 2,000 or 2,200 points to get nominal trading power.


----------



## ResaleExpert

With over 750 HRC weeks sold in 17 years allow me to answer your questions;  



Islnd said:


> I have been considering a HRC purchase for about a year now.  Wasn't willing to pull the trigger because of not fully understanding how the new system would impact HRC....Anyways, I believe I'm ready, looking at two different properties (Wild Oaks or Beach House).  I'm considering buying a diamond fixed week 2bdr/2bath.  So can you please provide feedback/suggestions/answers to the following:
> 
> 1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?
> *I suggest that their prices are almost always much higher than the current market which is how they get some sellers to pay them a lot of money for an ad; Broker do not charge up front and provide sellers with the real market value
> 2) Just curious, Is a Christmas or New Years diamond week worth more internally in HRC exchange and II external exchange than a regular diamond week?
> *NO HRC Points are points and even two low season weeks owned can provide the points for a Diamond week which I did this year with my two 1,400 points weeks to get a week in Maui using 1,400 from one and 800 from another
> 
> 3) Can HRC sell the property and take it out of the HRC system?  How are we protected against that? I only see 15 now but it seems I keep reading about 16?  At one point was it 18?  What happened?
> ALL current HRC resorts are still in the HRC program. ONLY 9 are in the (very expensive) HPP / Portfolio Points program with no deeded week ownership and sell for about $21. per point
> 4) Does HRC include any bonus time usage?
> Through II you get their quarterly GetAways
> 5) Does HRC have a program to rent units on behalf of owners? What are the % fees?
> Yes, fees are usually quoted at 40% but there is no guarantee of price or the number of days they get rented is what I've heard
> 
> 6) With a diamond week, how are the exchanges (availability) to other diamond weeks at other resorts? i.e. in the last twelve months about a 80% success rate, 50%, 20% ...on a down trend?
> Completely variable based on Resort & more putting their requests in up to 18 months ahead; doubt any real info is available from any resort
> 7) How can I exchange into other Hyatt resorts that are not part of the HRC list?
> All HRC resorts can be traded in to; not sure what 'not part of the HRC list you mean.  IF hotels then no exchange from resales but the conversion is so unfavorable that it rarely if even would make sense to do this.
> 8) Where can I find the fees (if any) if I want to give or rent my week to family or friends?
> Guest certificate is $30
> 9) Looking at Wild Oaks and Beach House...Are they fully sold out?  When was the last time they were renovated?
> There is NO developer weeks for sale at ANY HRC; Beach House was 100% sold out and has about 98% of their inventory in HRC as few have been ought back by Hyatt in the almost 3 years since HPP started
> Wild Oak Ranch has the most percentage of inventory in HPP vs. all other resorts since it never sold out and can build more buildings to support HPP
> 10) It seems maint fees go up 3-7% every year, correct? What about after renovations?
> Dues vary by every reason at every timeshare; insurance deductible rates are being accounted for in 2020 so dues vary;
> Hyatt has never had a special assessment' but every timeshare can.
> Let me know how I can help you find the best match and value.
> BillGabrielli@me.com
> 
> Thank you all, this website is awesome.


----------



## ResaleExpert

mjm1 said:


> Do you pay the Hyatt club dues every year if you only own on EOY unit? I suspect so but wanted to confirm that. We are considering an EOY Pinon Point Gold season worth 1,880 points. Any other insights would be appreciated.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Every other year / Biennial dues are the full amount for the year owned and $159 for the other years for Hyatt and Interval membership.
BillGabrielli@me.com


----------



## liongate88

I am seriously considering HRC but have few questions about the booking system. If you own week 17 (as example) can you book a stay now beyond week 17 ( like summer) ? Or since the CUP phase expires on week 17, you can’t book beyond that,  but can only book 60 days prior to a summer week (LCUP) ? Thanks


----------



## ResaleExpert

Islnd said:


> I have been considering a HRC purchase for about a year now.  Wasn't willing to pull the trigger because of not fully understanding how the new system would impact HRC....Anyways, I believe I'm ready, looking at two different properties (Wild Oaks or Beach House).  I'm considering buying a diamond fixed week 2bdr/2bath.  So can you please provide feedback/suggestions/answers to the following:
> 
> 1) The website where I found the unit does not have the best reviews.  Most of the bad reviews are from people who paid significant amount to list property.  I'm buying from them (SMTN or Timeshare Broker Services) so this should not be a serious concern to me, correct? I mean ultimately it would benefit the seller who paid if I buy it?  How do I protect myself, my personal information and my money in this case if I have to do everything through them?  How bad are they if I'm in the "buyer" side?
> 2) Just curious, Is a Christmas or New Years diamond week worth more internally in HRC exchange and II external exchange than a regular diamond week?
> 3) Can HRC sell the property and take it out of the HRC system?  How are we protected against that? I only see 15 now but it seems I keep reading about 16?  At one point was it 18?  What happened?
> 4) Does HRC include any bonus time usage?
> 5) Does HRC have a program to rent units on behalf of owners? What are the % fees?
> 6) With a diamond week, how are the exchanges (availability) to other diamond weeks at other resorts? i.e. in the last twelve months about a 80% success rate, 50%, 20% ...on a down trend?
> 7) How can I exchange into other Hyatt resorts that are not part of the HRC list?
> 8) Where can I find the fees (if any) if I want to give or rent my week to family or friends?
> 9) Looking at Wild Oaks and Beach House...Are they fully sold out?  When was the last time they were renovated?
> 10) It seems maint fees go up 3-7% every year, correct? What about after renovations?
> 
> Thank you all, this website is awesome.


Thank you
Lots of great questions
I’m a licensed broker and Prior Hyatt Residence Club sales experience with over 850 Hyatt weeks alone sold in 18 years. 
ive owned and used my Hyatt ownerships 

(Part of post removed that is better done by private conversation)


----------



## ResaleExpert

alameda94501 said:


> Some resorts do charge a split week fee like High Sierra, but Highlands Inn does not. I don't have units with lockoff.
> 
> My two cents are:
> 
> 1. Use myresortnetwork.com to establish pricing
> 
> 2. Keep an eye on annual fees, then points, then price. I bought based on maximizing points/annual fees in my price range.
> 
> 3. Personally I had two great experiences with broker Bill Gabrielli on the buy side.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you!
Much appreciated and I hope all is well
Bill


----------



## alexadeparis

liongate88 said:


> I am seriously considering HRC but have few questions about the booking system. If you own week 17 (as example) can you book a stay now beyond week 17 ( like summer) ? Or since the CUP phase expires on week 17, you can’t book beyond that,  but can only book 60 days prior to a summer week (LCUP) ? Thanks


So to keep it simple, it runs a year ahead. So if you want a week after 17, you would use next years points to book that. Once you give up your home unit, then you can book one year ahead. So you would give up your 2022 week 17 on or after 2021 week 17 and book 2021 week 26 (as an example) with it. Since it falls after your 2021 week 17 you are going into next years points. So the first year you own you may have to make another plan with those points like eee deposit or possibly deal with lcup problems. Hopefully if you do, it will only be the once, and then you will learn how to use it Beginning next year.


----------



## ResaleExpert

alexadeparis said:


> So to keep it simple, it runs a year ahead. So if you want a week after 17, you would use next years points to book that. Once you give up your home unit, then you can book one year ahead. So you would give up your 2022 week 17 on or after 2021 week 17 and book 2021 week 26 (as an example) with it. Since it falls after your 2021 week 17 you are going into next years points. So the first year you own you may have to make another plan with those points like eee deposit or possibly deal with lcup problems. Hopefully if you do, it will only be the once, and then you will learn how to use it Beginning next year.


Well,
You CAN book for example a week 26, 2021 with your 2021 CUP points up to the start of week 17, 2021.  You can book up to one year out with CUP points; or after week 17 you can book for the next 6 months with the LCUP/ Limited points then you must book 60 days or less from occupancy.


----------



## alexadeparis

ResaleExpert said:


> Well,
> You CAN book for example a week 26, 2021 with your 2021 CUP points up to the start of week 17, 2021.  You can book up to one year out with CUP points; or after week 17 you can book for the next 6 months with the LCUP/ Limited points then you must book 60 days or less from occupancy.


Well, yes, but I was trying to simplify it for him. That was why I just left it as “running into lcup problems”, for a first time user it’s a lot to absorb.


----------



## liongate88

Thanks for all the great info..


----------



## ResaleExpert

alexadeparis said:


> Well, yes, but I was trying to simplify it for him. That was why I just left it as “running into lcup problems”, for a first time user it’s a lot to absorb.


 yes it is; even after selling Hyatt for 18 years I know that


----------



## cfabar1

Hello, What are the differences between buying new and buying used with HRC? Will I still be able to exchange points, stay at other resorts, etc. if I bought a week or two of points at Bonita Springs for example.


----------



## socaltimeshare

cfabar1 said:


> Hello, What are the differences between buying new and buying used with HRC? Will I still be able to exchange points, stay at other resorts, etc. if I bought a week or two of points at Bonita Springs for example.


Biggest difference is you can’t convert HRC points to Hyatt points however most feel this is a low value proposition anyways.  Yes you can do the other things you mentioned, but to clarify you are buying a deeded week which can be converted to points for internal exchanges or transferred to II for external exchanges.


----------



## socaltimeshare

socaltimeshare said:


> Biggest difference is you can’t convert HRC points to Hyatt points


By this I meant Hyatt Hotels (for award stays)


----------



## ResaleExpert

[great questions 
Same exact benefits with only exception is no world of Hyatt hotel
Option that is br far the lowest value trade in timeshare. 
I also think this is the best timeshare for interval international trading plus, of course, trading in any Hyatt Residence Club. Bill

QUOTE="cfabar1, post: 2541373, member: 125869"]
Hello, What are the differences between buying new and buying used with HRC? Will I still be able to exchange points, stay at other resorts, etc. if I bought a week or two of points at Bonita Springs for example.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## cfabar1

Can you buy on resale someone who bought in a number of points points instead of a deeded week? Or does Hyatt not work that way?


----------



## GTLINZ

You either buy a deeded week with associated number of points (legacy HRC) or you buy pure points (HPP) (no deed) . You will find a wealth of posts that discuss the reasons you would likely not enjoy HPP unless you do not care about your money.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Also instead of guest fees, once you own you can put 4 people on a list, pay a 1 time fee and they can book without guest fees. Call owner services and they will email you a form


----------

